# Giant "Compact Road" sizing help... again.



## CoreyR

I've read through the multiple threads on this issue but I guess I need a little help or some opinions on my specific sizing.

I'm a mountain biker that's finally decided to buy a dedicated road bike. I've never owned a road bike before so when I test ride them, even in different sizes, none of them feel "right". Meaning I can't really tell if it's just some minor adjustments needed or if the bike is not the right size.

I'm looking to buy a 2012 Giant Defy Composite 1. I chose this bike based on the more upright riding position which should be more similar to my mountain biking position, and because I have a nerve condition which causes my hands to go numb, so I'd like to keep more of my weight over the seat/pedals.

*I'm 5'7" tall with a 32" inseam*. According to Giant's chart that puts me right on the bottom edge of a Medium. I've gotten advice from some local friends who say to always err on the side of going to the smaller frame size, which would be a Small. 

Any opinions from the experts out there? Thanks for any help you can offer!


----------



## a_avery007

first, figure out where your saddle belongs in relation to the bottom bracket (ie saddle setback)
then determine the stack and reach of the bike and go from there adjusting stem length and stack height to dial in your fit.
you need to ride one to really figure it all out.
good luck


----------



## ryan555

I don't have much to say in the aspect of fit yet, but I will say that I'm the same height you are, 5'7", and I have a 30 inch inseam. The shop put me into a medium on my Defy 5. But, I haven't had my actual fitting done yet, and they said that I may need to swap out to a different length stem during the fitting process. Ride the bike and make sure you like it. I rode one 3 times before I decided on it over the Orbea, mainly because it was slightly more upright, like you said, and since I hadn't ridden in years, I thought it would be best to start off that way.


----------



## lococarnitas

I'm taller than you are, but we have the same inseam. I ride a TCR that's a med/large. I know the geometry is different, but I can't see you riding a small. The seat post is going to be very tall on a small frame with a 32" inseam.


----------



## a_avery007

if he gets a small he will have a minimum of 5cm drop on the tcr, that is why he should get fit on the bike he likes and ride it around.
total time would be less than an hour to set himself up to comfortably test ride.


----------



## Corsaire

I don't own a Giant yet, but my friend lent me his TCR some time ago, I fitted his SMALL size perfectly, him and I are about the same size 5'8" tall, almost 32 inch inseam. If I were to buy a TCR now I'd buy SMALL (53.5 TT), and on the DEFY also a SMALL (53 TT).


----------



## yuris

My 2 cents, if this is still relevant.,
I have giant defy 3 in large. I am 6' with 34 inseam. I chose large over medium, and now thinking this was not the best choice. going to try shorter stem/straight seatpost to fix this. Also guys in new lbs in my town told me bars are too wide for me - maybe will be swapping them too, if stem/seatpost wont help kuch.


----------



## albert owen

I would guess the OP would need Medium with a short 80mm stem.


----------



## CoreyR

Time to update this thread. About 3 weeks ago I got the Defy in Medium. I set it up with all the headtube spacers it came with and put about 50 miles on it before I decided to swap the stem for an 80mm. The fit after the stem swap seems great. I may take some of the spacers off and flip the stem but other than that I can't think of anything to change yet. I've got about 250 miles total on it now and I couldn't be happier with it. The transition from my MTB was easier than I thought and I'm having a blast.


----------



## RC856

Sorry for the hijack but if I can ask a similar question.

I'm 6ft tall with a 32" inseam. I've been riding a large TCR Composite frame for about 5 years and have really enjoyed it. Got about 12/13cms of seatpost on show and 2 cms of spacers under my stem. 

Like I say, the ride is fine and I've had a bike fit done in the past and ride with an 80mm stem.

I'm looking at getting an Advanced SL frameset and thought I'd stick with what I know and get a L but looking more into it, I'd forgotten that at 6ft, I'm at the top end for a M/L frame and bottom for a L. 

Should I stay the same or look at a M/L with a longer stem?

I should be able to test ride at some point but was interested in your views in the meantime.

Thanks,

Richie:thumbsup:


----------



## rick222

RC856 said:


> Sorry for the hijack but if I can ask a similar question.
> 
> I'm 6ft tall with a 32" inseam. I've been riding a large TCR Composite frame for about 5 years and have really enjoyed it. Got about 12/13cms of seatpost on show and 2 cms of spacers under my stem.
> 
> Like I say, the ride is fine and I've had a bike fit done in the past and ride with an 80mm stem.
> 
> I'm looking at getting an Advanced SL frameset and thought I'd stick with what I know and get a L but looking more into it, I'd forgotten that at 6ft, I'm at the top end for a M/L frame and bottom for a L.
> 
> Should I stay the same or look at a M/L with a longer stem?
> 
> I should be able to test ride at some point but was interested in your views in the meantime.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Richie:thumbsup:


I'm six foot and ride a 2010 TCR Advanced SL in M/L with the stock stem and fit perfectly on it. My last bike was a TCR Advanced 08 verson and was size Large and always felt it to be a little big but not at all uncomfortable. When i rode the M/L I was happy instantly. At 6 foot even like me your right in the middle of the sizing charts. Most people opt to go with the smaller size when in that situation.


----------



## RC856

Thanks.
I've heard nothing but great reports on the SL frame


----------



## Corsaire

Yesterday, thanks to Giant bike demo at a nearby bike shop had the chance to test ride the TCR Advanced, the guy suggested the M, but I went for the S, which was a perfect fit, frame wise (5'8", 31.75 inch inseam). They will always suggest a size larger than you really are, no idea why. On the demo bike everything was adjusted to fit me, saddle height, saddle setback, etc, except for the handlebar stem and the stack, which it had 110mm size, but I could've used a 120mm to be on it perfectly dialed in, I could've easily used much less stack too, like 1 or 2, no more, the head tube had like 6 of them, too high. The test ride was superb, that bike moves with you, EVERY pedal stroke pushes the forward, on the hills is like becoming one with the bike, no waste of energy, no flex, yet the bike had a plush compliance to it as I purposely went over rough roads, felt very smooth. and fast.


----------



## berlian

so I think here I can found the answes of my question about Giant road sizing. my inseam is 77cm (30.2 inch) and I think size S will be perfect fit. somehow, I owned a Giant Omnium track size M, is it same calibration with road or TCR sizing? thanks before.


----------



## Corsaire

The cat is out of the bag, Giant, as told by the agent, will be unveiling for 2013 an aero TCR Advanced model. It remains to be seen if the new streamlined frame will retain its superlative riding characteristics as it is so well known for. He couldn't tell but to me it's obvious that there will be a trade off for making the frame aero, but who knows perhaps Giant would be able to pull a rabbit out of hat......we'll see.


----------

